# Mozart a vocal singer?



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Does mozart being a singer means that he used to allocate the vocals to the singers of his conducted operas? Or he himself used to sing?

- kunal


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mozart, beginning from an extremely young age trained in matters musical at home. He certainly had to learn sight-singing, learn solfege, etc. I don't think he has any history as a singer, child chorister, etc. His older sister was known as a good singer, though.

Mozart did learn to write more than well, and idiomatically, for all instruments. He wrote his first opera around the age of twelve! What he had a gift for was composing for specific singers whose voices and particular strengths were known to the composer. However, in that era it was typical to know the specific singers you were composing for.

In later eras, it became a matter of writing an opera, commissioned or otherwise, where the composer only knew the general fach characteristics of the vocal roles they were composing for. Soprano, Mezzo, etc. Composers who have worked that way have said they usually keep a specific singer in mind when writing such roles, whether the singer will be available, or is known to them only through recordings. I.e. best to write for a very specifically characteristic voice than generally 'for soprano.'

In composing for chorus, those ranges, and what can usually be expected of a well-trained chorus, are well known.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Mozart travelled to so many places like vienna italy, verona, spain palaces, perhaps even england, austria and hungary nations! But did he had stayed in Bombay india? As india was a resident for Byzantine empire in 800 a.d., and there are many hints as to where mozart might had been living! Like opera house ruins, byzantine palaces ruins, king charles palace ruins, ballard estate ruins, grant road buildings ruins, chamberlain palace ruins....etc which are reminiscent as depicted in Mozart movie! So was the city of Bombay once called 'verona the city of musicians'???


----------

